# More on my new Old Super blackhawk....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This the old three-screw Super Blackhawk I bought June 1st:
The trigger I had ordered from Dave Clements arrived Monday, July 9th. I had on hand a standard Blackhawk hammer and new trigger spring and plunger. With the receipt of the trigger, I installed these parts yesterday, and it was certainly an improvement.

The original trigger spring had been cut about 3/16" shorter than original. This was a common practice at the time to lighten trigger pull. But to me, it caused a twitch as the trigger broke without the restraint of the spring, as these old Rugers had ample overtravel. And cocking fast was hampered as the trigger was a tad slower recovering due to the weakened spring.

The trigger from Dave Clements is wide, smooth, and has a slight curve to the face, which I find more comfortable than the original ribbed trigger from the factory.

And, as I've stated several times before, I prefer the Blackhawk hammer to the flat Super, as my thumb gets a better purchase in re-cocking. Also the slightly higher spur clears the web of my hand better.

My gun is still in need of a taller front sight. Sighted in at twenty-five yards I'm still about 1 1/2" high with the rear sight bottomed out. And the previous owner has filed the blade down to about minimum as it is.

I know, this is worthless without PHOTOS, but we got rain today. Delicious, wet, steady rain, almost a forgotten thing in my area. Rest assured, photos will be had.

Bob Wright


----------

